# Follicles 23mm yesterday and still no LH surge (9 days since last 50mg) - help??



## Minkette (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello,

I am new to the forum but have been reviewing lots of your posts.  My husband and I are currently ttc number 2.  We were very lucky and had no problems conceiving our son.  This time things are different .

Following the removal of my mirena   I have had crazy cycles and ovarian cysts.  The cysts finally seem to have gone, and I am currently on my first cycle of clomid - 50mgs.  I've been having follicle monitoring, and had a scan yesterday (9 days since I finished the clomid), and have a follicle of 23mm (probably closer to 25 now!!).  Unfortunately I haven't had an LH surge yet, though did prior to the clomid, though minus the ovulation as proven by progesterone tests.

I am just wondering what you guys know about the viability of follicles once they are this big?  Also, can Clomid cause a bit of a time delay between stimulation of follicles?  

Stressed out - and I am sure that doesn't help!!

Any advice gratefully received - and good luck to you all! 

Minkette


----------

